# Lillian Hwy



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I seen a lot of bass boats being put in at the boat ramp on Lillian Hwy and dog track. Does anyone know where these people are going to catch bass? It looks like if you go left from the boat ramp it will go into freshwater but all these bass boats were going right??? I am guessing there is brackish water somewhere near? Anyone bass fish around there?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That is Heron Bayou and going right under the bridge takes you into Perdido Bay. There are bass in Heron Bayou and sometimes in Perdido bay around the mouth of Heron Bayou.

And the boats arenot all going fishing for bass. There's a lot of saltwater species in the upper bay too.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Takes less time to hit Perdido River by putting in @ Dog Track Road than it does to drive to Seminole, AL.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

If you go to the left there is about 1/4 mile of brackish water with bass, specks, and reds.

If you go right there is the same BUT after you get out of the mouth and into perdido bay...go right(make sure you go out past the last pvc channel marker before turning as it gets really shallow)and follow it ALL the way past the last house and the mouth of bayou marcus is there.(it is where lillian makes the sharpcurve and meets the water if coming from blue angel)Very good fishing with a lot of small bass and a few larger ones.

If coming out of herron you head outwith just a slightright hand angle ....you will head towards eleven mile creek and perdido river. Both good fishing. Again brackish with bass, reds, specks.....

Check out the map at this link and it will give you a better idea as you zoom around on it.Also make sure you click satellite viewas you move the map around and zoom....it gives a second great view of the water access. Hope this helps a little

Jim

http://maps.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X3oDMTExNmIycG51BF9TAzI3MTYxNDkEc2VjA2ZwLWJ1dHRvbgRzbGsDbGluaw--#mvt=m&lat=30.43185&lon=-87.367608&zoom=14


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys for the help I appreciate it


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

As posted 11 mile creek is really beautiful and has some good fishing. As far as Perdido River super good fishing at the mouth for Specks & Redfish and even some large stripers this is alsoa very pretty ride up the river.Fished the River & the Creek thiswinter and had good success. Be careful as the west side is Alabama and the east side is Fl. onPerdido River .Check the weather as Perdido Bay can get pretty nasty when the wind picks up.


----------

